
Facebook and Google Face Emboldened Antagonists: Big Advertisers - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-and-google-face-emboldened-antagonists-big-advertisers-1521998394
======
ilyaeck
It's paywalled. Care to summarize

